# WiFi is Slow on Desktop, but Fast on Laptop



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

I recently subscribed to a 54mbps plan.

On the laptop in the same room, I get a solid 46mbps. But on the desktop with a DWA 525, I get a measly 10mbps at most.

What could be the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you updated the driver for the adapter?
can we see an xirrus screen shot from the desktop please 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector 
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below


Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor Download - Softpedia

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

etaf said:


> Have you updated the driver for the adapter?
> can we see an xirrus screen shot from the desktop please


Thanks for the information. 

I believe the drivers are updated.

But I shall reinstall the ones from the DLink website now.

In the meantime.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the xirrus looks OK for signal strength 
can we see the laptop with xirrus in the same area as the desktop PC please 

also make sure the drivers are installed 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter 

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey,

Here's an update.

I rerouted the router and got it closer to the desktop. I also downloaded the latest drivers from the DLink website and got them to replace the Microsoft drivers the DWA 525 was running on. Although the DLink Drivers are from 2012.

The result was that the speed has increased to 20Mbps. But I am looking for at least 40Mbps. :/

Here's a screencap of the Xirrus gadget I got to run on my office laptop that prevents me from installing anything. 

I get speeds of 40Mbps on this laptop while placing it right next to the said desktop.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

interesting that you see more networks then the desktop - although very low

lets see the xirrus from the desktop again please


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

etaf said:


> interesting that you see more networks then the desktop - although very low
> 
> lets see the xirrus from the desktop again please


Here you go.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> But I shall reinstall the ones from the DLink website now.


 did they re-install ?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

etaf said:


> did they re-install ?


They did indeed!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

not sure what else to suggest now.

you could try changing the wireless channel and see if that helps at all
also try removing the security and see if that helps

you appear to have a good enough signal -55


----------

